

The surprising downsides of being drop dead gorgeous - bithead
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150213-the-downsides-of-being-beautiful

======
jivardo_nucci
They miss the most obvious aspect of being gorgeous for women - men will
pursue them relentlessly for sex. Probably few young girls are adequately
prepared for the onslaught.

I've had women friends who fit into the gorgeous category. In time I found
that they were introduced to sex at an early age by adult men. They all had
ongoing sexual affairs with multiple older wealthy men, and all were damaged
goods mentally. The relationships often started as professional, e.g., doctor,
optometrist, psychologist, etc. and became sexual later.

